# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > MakerFarm Forum >  Share your best 3d printed Object/Part pictures.

## rhonal89

Hi there am looking for the best 3d printed picture of a part or something you have made. Like how smooth the part came out or the layer came out great. This would be great for people that are looking for example from makerfarm 3d printers.  

State if is from a makerfarm i3v model or i3 or other makerfarm 3d printers.
So am looking for picture of the part or toys. 
Upclose of the image layers are the best. 
Am looking on buying the makerfarm i3v 12 inch and I would love picture of your prints. Like you thought the part came out perfect. Thank You!! For helping me out.

----------


## Stigern

Great idea! Also curious to see the quality we can get from these printers  :Big Grin: 

I haven't printed anything that looks nice yet, only mechanical parts on low quality.

----------


## clough42

Double extruder print fan shroud.


MakerFarm 8" Prusa i3vAll of my upgrade parts (http://www.thingiverse.com/clough42/...inter-upgrades)Itty Bitty Belted ExtruderHexagon 3mm/.4mm hot endMarlin firmwareSlic3r 1.1.7 stable.2mm layer heightMakerFarm ABS

2014-11-25 17.10.38.jpg2014-11-25 17.10.47.jpg

----------


## clough42

This is a phone charging cradle for my Samsung Galaxy S4.  I made another that attaches to a drawer blank that fits into the dashboard of my car.


MakerFarm 8" Prusa i3vAll of my upgrade parts (http://www.thingiverse.com/clough42/...inter-upgrades)Itty Bitty Belted ExtruderHexagon 3mm/.4mm hot endMarlin firmwareSlic3r 1.1.7 stable.2mm layer heightMakerFarm ABS

2014-11-25 17.11.59.jpg2014-11-25 17.12.09.jpg2014-11-25 17.12.23.jpg

----------


## clough42

This is an early prototype of the main block of my double extruder.


MakerFarm 8" Prusa i3vAll of my upgrade parts (http://www.thingiverse.com/clough42/...inter-upgrades)Itty Bitty Belted ExtruderHexagon 3mm/.4mm hot endMarlin firmwareSlic3r 1.1.7 stable.2mm layer heightMakerFarm ABS

2014-11-25 17.09.33.jpg2014-11-25 17.09.48.jpg2014-11-25 17.10.05.jpg2014-11-25 17.10.14.jpg

----------


## rhonal89

> This is an early prototype of the main block of my double extruder.
> 
> 
> MakerFarm 8" Prusa i3vAll of my upgrade parts (http://www.thingiverse.com/clough42/...inter-upgrades)Itty Bitty Belted ExtruderHexagon 3mm/.4mm hot endMarlin firmwareSlic3r 1.1.7 stable.2mm layer heightMakerFarm ABS
> 
> 2014-11-25 17.09.33.jpg2014-11-25 17.09.48.jpg2014-11-25 17.10.05.jpg2014-11-25 17.10.14.jpg



Love the prints. Keep them coming.

----------


## clough42

This is a size 11 CPC connector shroud with printed 5/8-24 threads.  The threads are exactly as printed.  The black bits in the threads is residue from the black plastic connector it was screwed onto.


MakerFarm 8" Prusa i3vAll of my upgrade parts (http://www.thingiverse.com/clough42/...inter-upgrades)Itty Bitty Belted ExtruderHexagon 3mm/.4mm hot endMarlin firmwareSlic3r 1.1.7 stable.2mm layer heightMakerFarm ABS

2014-11-26 12.51.12.jpg

----------


## clough42

And...the obligatory twisted bottle.


MakerFarm 8" Prusa i3vAll of my upgrade parts (http://www.thingiverse.com/clough42/...inter-upgrades)Itty Bitty Belted ExtruderHexagon 3mm/.4mm hot endMarlin firmwareSlic3r 1.1.7 stable.2mm layer heightMakerFarm ABS

2014-11-26 12.49.05.jpg2014-11-26 12.49.32.jpg

----------


## Hugues

The best one i've printed on my FDM printer. The backface is pretty uniform. I could probably tweak it and get rid of this ringing.



But i'll easily beat this quality with my upcoming Titan1 (DLP/resin)

----------


## rhonal89

Wow that looks amazing. What was it printed with. and was it with any makerfarm kits. If so can you share any modifications you have done.





> The best one i've printed on my FDM printer. The backface is pretty uniform. I could probably tweak it and get rid of this ringing.
> 
> 
> 
> But i'll easily beat this quality with my upcoming Titan1 (DLP/resin)

----------


## Hugues

> Wow that looks amazing. What was it printed with. and was it with any makerfarm kits. If so can you share any modifications you have done.


Thanks
Proto Pasta Carbon Fiber PLA on a Felix 3.0  at 0.2mm layer height, 0.8 infill, 210C extrusion and on a cold bed with double-sided tape. Sliced with Slic3r

----------


## RobH2

Here are a few. Makerfarm i3 8". Magma extruder. Heights most likely around .2mm in ABS.

This is a custom part for a guy who has $60K tied up in mods to a Nissan NSX car. It allows him to use HD headlight lamps. 
NissanNSX_HD-HeadlightCap.jpg


These are models of orthodontic braces. The real thing is that little dot. They are almost too small to see so having a huge model of them is nice. 
bracket.jpg 


Custom housing for a weather instrument.
ElectronicsHousing_02_s.jpg
Opening_s.jpg

T-Rex with no supports. Nice skin texture. It's about 1.5" tall. 
T-Rex_s.jpg

----------


## printbus

These aren't necessarily my best prints since the models are designed to identify printer flaws, but I've captured benchmark results for my 8-inch i3v using the Make: 2015 test models.  The info has been added to my build thread starting at http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...ll=1#post37555. It'd be interesting to see how the prints turn out for others.  

My *best* prints have (cough) already been given away or installed someplace where they can't be photographed.  :Wink:

----------


## rhonal89

I like your thread. Am going to be looking at it when I build my makerfarm 12 i3v. I just bought mine today. There's a 10 day lead time. Can't wait.





> These aren't necessarily my best prints since the models are designed to identify printer flaws, but I've captured benchmark results for my 8-inch i3v using the Make: 2015 test models.  The info has been added to my build thread starting at http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...ll=1#post37555. It'd be interesting to see how the prints turn out for others.  
> 
> My *best* prints have (cough) already been given away or installed someplace where they can't be photographed.

----------


## gmay3

RobH2, that T-rex print is incredible!  :Big Grin: 


Rhonal89, congrats on your purchase and welcome to the forums! I think you'll really enjoy building it! If you have any questions during your build don't hesitate to ask!  :Big Grin: 




> I like your thread. Am going to be looking at it when I build my makerfarm 12 i3v. I just bought mine today. There's a 10 day lead time. Can't wait.

----------


## beerdart

Makerfarm 8"I3, 3mm ABS Magma hotend.

----------


## rhonal89

Thank You!!!

And beerdart great prints.




> RobH2, that T-rex print is incredible! 
> 
> 
> Rhonal89, congrats on your purchase and welcome to the forums! I think you'll really enjoy building it! If you have any questions during your build don't hesitate to ask!

----------


## RobH2

Thanks 'gmay3', I liked how T-Rex came out too. And 'beerdart' I like the optical illusion of your discard photo. At first glance, it looks like a big trashcan with cutting board sized discarded prints. Until I saw the Wades parts I hadn't realized it was a big cup. I've seen your "Matrix" print before and to be honest, it's what stimulated me months ago to start thinking about a dual extruder rig. I about have the that running now.

----------


## beerdart

The Matrix was done with a signle head and a pause at Z command. My son it working on a duel as his next project. There is always a "Prototype" cup/bucked nearby.. LOL

----------


## RobH2

> The Matrix was done with a signle head and a pause at Z command.


I remember you had said that earlier and I was impressed by it. It just got me to thinking about it more and not having to stop and change. To be honest, early on I had a lot of wasted parts and plastic. Now I barely trash enough to make ABS gooo. I had to actually dissolve some brand new filament the other day. Oh the price of success...

----------


## gmay3

This is pretty lame but I actually think one of the parts that gave me the most trouble lately came out the best! 

It's a gregs large extruder gear printed on a Makerfarm 8" i3v in ABS at 0.2 mm layer height with a 0.3 mm nozzle on a hexagon hot end. The layers are so clean!

P1000077.jpgP1000078.jpg

----------


## RobH2

I doubt you could print that any cleaner. Nice job...

----------


## gmay3

> I doubt you could print that any cleaner. Nice job...


Thanks RobH2! I'll have to try that T-Rex next!  :Wink:

----------


## curious aardvark

> And...the obligatory twisted bottle.
> 
> 
> MakerFarm 8" Prusa i3vAll of my upgrade parts (http://www.thingiverse.com/clough42/...inter-upgrades)Itty Bitty Belted ExtruderHexagon 3mm/.4mm hot endMarlin firmwareSlic3r 1.1.7 stable.2mm layer heightMakerFarm ABS 
> 
> Attachment 3617Attachment 3618


where'd you get that twisted bottle from ! 

I've been looking for that for 2 bloody months.

Found it ! 
Couldn't find it before because it's NOT a bottle lol
What kind of numpty calls a lidded box a twisted bottle ? 

Anyway got it now - brilliant :-)

----------


## WhiskeyTango

Hi all,

Just wanted to share some of the cool things I've printed in the past.  And a disclaimer - these were all printed on a highly-modified Printrbot Simple that I've been experimenting with for a year now.  It was a late-2013 model kit that I originally built back in mid-December last year.  All these were printed in PLA which is the only material that a basic wood-model Simple can handle unless it has a heatbed added, which is one mod I haven't done yet.  I'm also a bit of a SciFi fan so printing these models have been a fun (although sometimes frustrating) learning experience...

I now have a Makerfarm 12" iv3 on the way and am looking forward to experimenting with it and the superior hardware that it uses...and modding the hell out if it  :Big Grin:  .  I'll print some of these models on it and compare results, plus I'm looking forward to trying different materials that the Simple can't utilize.  Great forum, BTW!

Mk2 Viper.jpgMicro Falcon.jpgD7.jpgEiffel Tower.jpgLots O stuff.jpg

----------


## RobH2

Nice array of stuff and some good looking prints. Having seen this I think you are going to love the 12" Makerfarm.

----------


## gmay3

Really cool prints WhiskeyTango! I'm a sci-fi fan as well but I have never tried printing any of these models yet! Looks like I'm going to have to start.  :Big Grin:

----------


## abuharsky

IMG_3706.jpgskull

ABS, 0.2layer, KISSlicer, 280C.

IMG_3699.jpgIMG_3704.jpg

----------


## WhiskeyTango

Thanks Robh2 and Gmay3 - looking forward to getting the 12" Prusa i3v, the sooner the better!  :Big Grin:

----------


## rhonal89

Can't wait to see your prints WhiskeyTango.




> Thanks Robh2 and Gmay3 - looking forward to getting the 12" Prusa i3v, the sooner the better!

----------


## WhiskeyTango

> Can't wait to see your prints WhiskeyTango.


I can't wait to see them too  :Big Grin:

----------


## abuharsky

Voronoi deer by 3dizingof.com

Printed in PLA on my i3 8" Makerfarm in 17h head + 4h horns


1.jpg2.jpg

----------


## Dizingof

> Voronoi deer by 3dizingof.com
> 
> Printed in PLA on my i3 8" Makerfarm in 17h head + 4h horns
> 
> 
> 1.jpg2.jpg


Awesomeness !

Dizingof

----------


## WhiskeyTango

> Voronoi deer by 3dizingof.com
> 
> Printed in PLA on my i3 8" Makerfarm in 17h head + 4h horns
> 
> 
> 1.jpg2.jpg


Amazing print!

----------


## rhonal89

I created this thread some time ago. Ill add my prints to it. Also no clean up was done other than removing support on some prints.
[IMG][/IMG]

http://imgur.com/472Hvx6

[IMG][/IMG]

http://imgur.com/yDwjByg

Acetone Bath 2 only
[IMG][/IMG]

http://imgur.com/HmmxQd4

[IMG][/IMG]

http://imgur.com/0O9i3my
[IMG][/IMG]

http://imgur.com/AqcoT2Y

20150520_074527.jpg
20150520_074426.jpg
20150831_211303.jpg
20150831_211316.jpg
PLA Yellow

http://imgur.com/aa5adM5
http://imgur.com/SJySlbo
http://imgur.com/cRdz91E
http://imgur.com/bJD551l
http://imgur.com/vT49S1G
http://imgur.com/g3olCbM
http://imgur.com/6rQncjr
http://imgur.com/vW8EDxY
http://imgur.com/v9WgBcj

Red ABS

http://imgur.com/a/anEOv
http://imgur.com/BegTf7w
http://imgur.com/At2aE2Z
http://imgur.com/zCkvZo8
http://imgur.com/I9TzoXh
http://imgur.com/8UXT4Ia
http://imgur.com/bv7dQ4b
http://imgur.com/BegTf7w
http://imgur.com/At2aE2Z
http://imgur.com/zCkvZo8
http://imgur.com/I9TzoXh
http://imgur.com/8UXT4Ia
http://imgur.com/bv7dQ4b

----------


## RobH2

> I created this thread some time ago. Ill add my prints to it.


You have some really clean prints with great detail. Nice work!

----------


## rhonal89

Thank You!! no clean up was done. 




> You have some really clean prints with great detail. Nice work!

----------


## rhonal89

My Kossel Mini 3d Printer. Parts printed with my makerfarm i3v 12in. No clean up other than support on some parts. All parts are also 100% infill solid.

The 3 frame motor mounts were printed in one go that's the brown parts with the kossel logo on it. The purple 3 were also printed in one go.

Album for better viewing of 3d Printed parts.
http://imgur.com/a/sQm7a
[I
MG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Roxy

Very nice Kossel prints!   I'm jealous!

----------


## Chadd

You working off of plans for the printer or just something on thingiverse?




> My Kossel Mini 3d Printer. Parts printed with my makerfarm i3v 12in. No clean up other than support on some parts.
> 
> The 3 frame motor mounts were printed in one go that's the brown parts with the kossel logo on it. The purple 3 were also printed in one go.
> 
> Album for better viewing of 3d Printed parts.
> http://imgur.com/a/sQm7a
> [I
> MG][/IMG]
> [IMG][/IMG]
> ...

----------


## rhonal89

Thingiverse and places I can get info from.

For the roller am currently going to use this http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:215438 

Wheels bought from home depot from shower rollers for now.

For the printer parts are this http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:287103
For build guide is this http://blomker.com/Kossel_Mini_Assembly_Guide_V1.0.pdf


For the arms I did not bought this http://www.amazon.com/3D-Printer-Rod...0_SR218%2C320_  but you can save time and get this whole kit. Instead of buying separately like i did. But I still listed what i bought below.




Parts i bought from amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...ilpage_o07_s00

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...ilpage_o04_s00

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...ilpage_o07_s00

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...ilpage_o07_s00

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...ilpage_o08_s01

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...ilpage_o02_s01

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...ilpage_o02_s00

Off Amazon 

https://www.b3innovations.com/?product=ptc-fittings

https://www.b3innovations.com/?product=bowden-kit

http://store.quintessentialuniversal...?id_product=18

http://www.ultibots.com/gt2-timing-b...s-2mr-1164-06/   x3

http://www.ultibots.com/kysan-nema-17-stepper-motor/     x4

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:35404

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-4-100-FT-B...item234f5617e4

Airtripper's Bowden extruder METAL PACK, Reprap Rostock DIY 3d Printers from ebay kit. You can outsource it

Can't remember but one of the two bearing below goes in the Airtripper and the other for the kossel mini belt to ride on. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10PCS-Miniature-Sealed-Ball-Bearing-Groove-Model-Metal-Shielded-Metric-Radial-/161437653630?var=&hash=item0  < Can't remember what size i bought look for installation. Found installation:
http://airtripper.com/1071/airtrippe...pdated-design/


http://www.ebay.com/itm/10pcs-625-ZZ...item5ae3a68dd0

other stuff you would need are not listed.

Like the pulley for the belts. And electronic I bought from china. End stops. For hot end I have the hexagon from my makerfarm. If not ill probably would go with e3d v6 small not sure about that yet.

Electronics were you think you are getting the best.

Some of this from amazon are not currently available but they were when i bought them. Pay attention to the beams they go on sale sometime. Is the cheapest i found. And they look great. 




> You working off of plans for the printer or just something on thingiverse?

----------


## rhonal89

20151205_182549.jpg20151205_182542.jpg

HATCHBOX Yellow PLA bed at 70 print temp 215. 
200 microns.

----------


## clough42

IBDF2-Block.jpgIBDF2-Shroud-H.jpgIBDF2-80T.jpg
MakerFarm i3v 12"
E3Dv6 1.75mm/.4mm, .2mm layers
MakerFarm (Imagine That 3D) 1.75mm ABS Red, 255C, no print cooling
Silicone bed heater, 110C
Garnier Fructis #5 hair spray on borosilicate glass

----------


## rhonal89

I like. Am using your double Itty bitty flex extruder v1

----------

